# Tips for hanging siding by yourself



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Asking for help on a near impossible job for one person to do.
If there's rim joist showing below the siding add a 2 X 4 laying flat to set it up on so your not trying to lift and hold it against the wall, plus hold it straight.
Use screws to hold the ledger to make it easier to remove and less chance of it pulling out.
As brittle and heavy as that stuff is no way would I be trying to this with one person.


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Feb 4, 2013)

I got three sheets up but the rim joist is exposed so I could try the 2x4 as a solution. They are effin heavy but I really didn't want to lose the time and the good weather as we are supposed to get rain again soon. 

Thanks for the idea. I used a similar one when doing the plywood decking on the roof (also by myself)


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just a little tip here.Done it by myself before.Drive some 16d nails where you want the bottom to sit.Put the top of the sheet in fist and let the bottom rest on the nails while you adjust.Nail the top with a couple nails and then pull the 16's.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I tried the nail idea before, in my case if you set it down to hard or to far out on the nail they bent over, it also left gouges where the nail was.
As an added safety factor you could use two 2 X 4's, the second one get nailed over the top on but sits about 1" above it.
That way there a stop to help keep it from slipping off.
I gave up trying to hand nail any cement based product, I only use a pneumatic siding nailer.
100 X faster, one tap and it's sitting flush with no damage to the siding.
The small heads are near invisible once painted, and the ring shanks are near impossible to pull out.
Use the stainless steel nails for no rusting.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Agreed.The nails will work for T111 with a little practice but Hardie is just to heavy without a cleat.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Agreed on simply screwing a 2X4 into the bottom sheet so there is a lip to rest the next sheet on.

You might be able to rig something with screws & bungee cables to hold the sheet flat against the wall while you nail it in

Or build a little block right above where your next sheet is going to be & screw it in so it will hold the sheet at the top. Hard to explain so will link, they do it for sheetrock but dont see how it would be any different for siding.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0UHi62look


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I work alone often and when doing sheet work I run a pc of 2 x 4 thru the table saw beveling one edge about 20 degrees. Fasten to the wall with with a couple deck screws. Set it about 1/2 in low, the bevel will hold the bottom in and the weight. I then use a flat bar and or shims to bring up to height.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yodaman said:


> I work alone often and when doing sheet work I run a pc of 2 x 4 thru the table saw beveling one edge about 20 degrees. Fasten to the wall with with a couple deck screws. Set it about 1/2 in low, the bevel will hold the bottom in and the weight. I then use a flat bar and or shims to bring up to height.


Good plan there.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

They make a hanging/gauge tool specifically for one man work.


----------



## hardtroofing (Feb 4, 2015)

They do have the pump jack for drywall ceilings but if your installing siding I use another person good luck


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Siding by yourself is a PITA. I have 16' high outside walls & carrying a sheet up there is no easy task by yourself.


----------

